# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > تغییر رشته تحصیلی >  ی سوال مهم درباره دیپلم دوم کسی میدونه لطفا کمک کنه

## gole yas

سلام دوستان من دیپلم تجربی هستم میخوام دیپلم ریاضی و فیزیک بگیرم کاری هم به کنکور ندارم میخوام معدله کلم ی کم بره بالا  سوالم اینکه  مثلا من معارف را پاس کردم میتونم  برا دیپلم ریاضی تطبیق ندم  و دوباره امتحانش را بدم ممنون میشم اگه کسی هم پیشنهاد بهتری داره بگه لطفا فقط هدفم بردن معدل دیپلم کل هست و اگه میدونید چند نمر ه  ی میتونم با دیپلم ریاضی معدلم را بالاببرم اگه خوبه خوب بخونم ؟منظورم دیپلم کل هستاااااااااااااااااااااا  اااااااااااااااااااااااا

----------


## Janvaljan

> سلام دوستان من دیپلم تجربی هستم میخوام دیپلم ریاضی و فیزیک بگیرم کاری هم به کنکور ندارم میخوام معدله کلم ی کم بره بالا  سوالم اینکه  مثلا من معارف را پاس کردم میتونم  برا دیپلم ریاضی تطبیق ندم  و دوباره امتحانش را بدم ممنون میشم اگه کسی هم پیشنهاد بهتری داره بگه لطفا فقط هدفم بردن معدل دیپلم کل هست و اگه میدونید چند نمر ه  ی میتونم با دیپلم ریاضی معدلم را بالاببرم اگه خوبه خوب بخونم ؟منظورم دیپلم کل هستاااااااااااااااااااااا  اااااااااااااااااااااااا


اره میتونی تطبیق ندی .  در لینک زیر جزئیات و روند کار و گفتم.
*میشه دوبار دیپلم گرفت؟*

----------

